# I'm not bad (Villanelle about mathematics)



## aj47 (Mar 6, 2014)

It isn't my intent to taunt or vex.
I'm looking for an answer to my plea--
I only want your help in finding x.

I know you think I'm tough in most respects;
Most good things are, at least to some degree.
it isn't my intent to taunt or vex.

If you would only look at all the specs,
it shouldn't be too tough for you to see--
I only want your help in finding x

Though other number systems, such as hex,
are not what you prefer ideally.
It isn't my intent to taunt or vex.

I'm not as bad as everyone expects.
You need to come to know the real me--
I only want your help in finding x.

I know sometimes I look a bit complex.
Though I'm less trouble than I seem to be.
It isn't my intent to taunt and vex--
I only want your help in finding x.


----------



## Riptide (Mar 6, 2014)

It's nice. The rhythm is evident throughout. Right here:* I know sometimes it seems a bit complex.
 Though I'm less trouble than I seem to be. *Shou;d it be, sometimes 'I' seem a bit complex? Because I see the other line as a follow up to that line from those connecting seems, and referring to complex, but I'm actually less trouble, so kind of like it seems like this but I'm not really. You get me?


----------



## aj47 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think so.  I'll ponder and possibly tinker....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

About math, uh-huh...like 1+1=2 together.
My only struggle was with 'hex', as a system. I get the connection to hex as curse, and curse to bad, but relative to the rest, it was a longer 'jump'. Can't says that I would fix it. Just an observation.


----------



## Cran (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> About math, uh-huh...like 1+1=2 together.
> My only struggle was with 'hex', as a system. I get the connection to hex as curse, and curse to bad, but relative to the rest, it was a longer 'jump'. Can't says that I would fix it. Just an observation.


Hex is a common contraction referring to the hexadecimal system - base 16 mathematics (where 10[SUB]16[/SUB] = 16[SUB]10[/SUB]) - one of the many non-standard number systems in use today. Hexadecimal - hex - is used in some aspects of computing.


----------



## escorial (Mar 7, 2014)

i couldn't get a feel for the subject matter..mathematics is a tough one.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 7, 2014)

hex is base sixteen.  If that doesn't mean anything to you, listen to Tom Lehrer's "New Math".  In there, he does a problem in base eight.


----------



## escorial (Oct 8, 2016)

still a tuff one for me..maths n all..but you delivered it well


----------



## ned (Oct 13, 2016)

hello - neat word-play and rhymes within a sweet format

hex - I noticed that the hex system is used to great effect in the current film "The Martian"

cheers
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 19, 2016)

escorial said:


> still a tuff one for me..maths n all..but you delivered it well






LMAO.... yeah.... well, I hate Math, but I loved the poetic language and vibe... anyone who can write a poem about MATH ... and make it entertaining ... that is fabulous....


----------

